# is a PCT really needed for a DBOL only cycle?



## John Chun (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm currently doing a DBOL only cycle. I've done a couple of cycles before with good gains and kept most of my gains after the cycles (although I did gain some fat too which I also kept!!)

I've never had any real negative side effects before either except a few spots and feeling a bit down for a week or so after my cycles.

In the past I never did a PCT as I didn't even know what it was!! I'm now reading all about them and wonder if they're really necessary for DBOL only?? In the past I only ever did one 4-5 week cycle per year (before the summer)

I'm currently 2 weeks into a Cycle of 30mg a day (15mg am and 15mg late afternoon).

I plan to do this cycle, wait a while and then do another cycle again. I have never done this before and was wondering the following

a) Should I do a PCT?? is it really necessary for DBOL only??

B) How long should I wait before my next cycle?

c) is it beter to do two 6 week cycles, or three 4 week cycles?

I would love to hear from others who have done the same, whether you did a PCT or not?

I do not want the usual sarcastic one liner negative comments, if you've got nothing constructive to say then forget it  I'd like to hear some actual encouraging advice from serious members

I appreciate any good advice/guidence you can all give

Thanks in advance

John


----------



## mart revive (Aug 26, 2008)

I would say you will have a much better chance of keeping your gains if you do a pct. But then again ive done a similar course to that with no pct and a crap diet and had good results lol each to their own i guess:thumbup1:


----------



## John Chun (Apr 1, 2010)

I know. I'm so unsure of what to do. I've been reading about Nolvadex and to be honest it's a scary thought putting drugs designed for the treatment of breat cancer in women into my body.

Then again it's scary enough using DBOL 

What kind of dosage of Nolva is normally used? And for how long? I've found some at united pharmacies and it's fairly cheap.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

*a) Should I do a PCT?? is it really necessary for DBOL only?*?#

Some people do some people don't, but i'd prefer to do it as everyone else is different and their sensitivity etc. But a cylce of clomid/nolva isn't expensive .

B) * How long should I wait before my next cycle?*

Most people wait 3 months depending on the cycle (not sure on dbol as its quite toxic as what im aware)

*c) is it beter to do two 6 week cycles, or three 4 week cycles?*

6 weeks would be better as i read something which stated gains occur in the 4-6 week period.

but i know a few people who did a low dose 4 week cycle and had some relativley good gains.


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

zelobinksy said:


> *a) Should I do a PCT?? is it really necessary for DBOL only?*?#
> 
> Some people do some people don't, but i'd prefer to do it as everyone else is different and their sensitivity etc. But a cylce of clomid/nolva isn't expensive .
> 
> ...


6 week 30mg ED

pct Nolva/clomid

nolva 20/20/20/20

clomid 50/50/50/50

leave about 2 months including pct


----------



## mart revive (Aug 26, 2008)

zelobinksy said:


> *a) Should I do a PCT?? is it really necessary for DBOL only?*?#
> 
> Some people do some people don't, but i'd prefer to do it as everyone else is different and their sensitivity etc. But a cylce of clomid/nolva isn't expensive .
> 
> ...


Good advice that! and keep some nolva on hand incase you get signs of gyno. Personally i dont find it to be liver toxic at all and im crap when it comes to drinking enough water


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

From what i've read if your stuck on £££ go for the clomid as it actually blocks the estrogen receptors where as nolvadex blocks free roaming estrogen.

(not 100% on that - i just know clomid is better).

Like pespi or coke, coke is best - not sure why just is


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

John Chun said:


> I know. I'm so unsure of what to do. I've been reading about Nolvadex and to be honest it's a scary thought putting drugs designed for the treatment of breat cancer in women into my body.
> 
> Then again it's scary enough using DBOL
> 
> What kind of dosage of Nolva is normally used? And for how long? I've found some at united pharmacies and it's fairly cheap.


I thought the same but nolva/clomid have been used for years. Have nolva ready if you get signs of gyno take 20mg every day for a couple of weeks if you get symptoms on cycle, if not use 20/20/20/20 on pct with 50/50/50/50 clomid

does normally between 10-50mg per day..theres a post from some guy who run 10mg and gained 13lbs over 7 weeks, most say 30mg, im gona do 6 weeks at 20-25mg


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

b, all depends what your next cycle's gonna be, if its an injection course, why wait and bother with pct.....

just use d'bol as a kickstart.....

pct sucks............


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

clomid helps kick starting your own natural test .. but nolvadex is just for estrogen management.


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

zelobinksy said:


> From what i've read if your stuck on £££ go for the clomid as it actually blocks the estrogen receptors where as nolvadex blocks free roaming estrogen.
> 
> (not 100% on that - i just know clomid is better).
> 
> Like pespi or coke, coke is best - not sure why just is


I find nolva cheaper, and nolva is better if gyno flares up, something to do with the way it works clomid is more a pct, if you have signs of gyno start 20mg a day for a week or 2


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Clomid is more expensive from my source.

but your right 

I never want boobs


----------



## John Chun (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow, I only wrote my thread 30 mins ago and loads of replies 

This forum is awesome!!

Thanks guys for all the advice etc, some really interesting stuff.

Really cleared up some things for me.

I'm going to order some Nolva to keep on hand just in case my nipples start itching etc LOL

Thanks again guys.


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

zelobinksy said:


> Clomid is more expensive from my source.
> 
> but your right
> 
> I never want boobs


No one does, funny tho my mrs said would her boobs grow said dont think it works like that. bless


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Gyno looks creppy as ...

But be mint if it worked like that in women one pill go up one cup size, two pills go up two cup sizes...

I'd spike my lasses drink lmao


----------



## John Chun (Apr 1, 2010)

Haha It must have been on my mind cos I had a dream the other night I woke up with boobs and white nipples. first thing I did when i actually woke up was check my pecs haha.

I've just ordered some Nolva to keep on hand. For piece of mind if nothing else!!


----------



## zinu (Jun 9, 2016)

I dunno about clomid bt when i completed my first cycle i used 1tab of Nolvadex for 21days as a PCT...my trainer told me to do that


----------

